
 ContextFree.js & Algorithm Ink: Making Art with Javascript - nickb
http://azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-ink-making-art-with-javascript/
======
aswanson
His geocoding api looks useful too.

~~~
DaniFong
I just discovered Aza and Jef Raskin's webspaces a little while ago, but they
are truly great sources of ideas.

~~~
aswanson
Do you have the Raskin link?

~~~
rms
<http://www.humanized.com/> ?

~~~
aswanson
Nice.

~~~
DaniFong
There's also jef.raskincenter.org

An example:
[http://jef.raskincenter.org/humane_interface/summary_of_thi....](http://jef.raskincenter.org/humane_interface/summary_of_thi.html)

